# più dettagli riguardo la mia formazione



## alenaro

Est-ce que la suivante phrase est correcte en français selon vous, chers amis d'au-déla des Alpes? 

Nel mio CV potete leggere/trovare più dettagli riguardo la mia formazione.
_Dans mon CV vous pouvez lire plus de détails à propos de ma formation__._

Merci.


----------



## la fée

"riguardo alla mia formazione" o "maggiori dettagli riguardanti la mia formazione".


----------



## alenaro

En fait j'ai besoin d'une traduction vers le français. Moi, je suis italien...


----------



## la fée

Je vous joins mon CV qui vous fournira plus de détails sur ma formation.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui d'accord, et des variantes suivant le contexte du courrier :
_Mon curriculum vitae ci-joint vous permettra de prendre connaissance de ma formation (et de mon expérience) _
_Pour plus de précisions sur ma formation vous voudrez bien consulter mon curriculum vitae ci-joint_
_Pour plus de précisions sur ma formation vous voudrez bien trouver ci-joint mon curriculum vitae._


----------



## alenaro

Corsicum said:


> Oui d'accord, et des variantes suivant le contexte du courrier :
> _Mon curriculum vitae ci-joint vous permettra de prendre connaissance de ma formation (et de mon expérience)  _
> _Pour plus de précisions sur ma formation vous voudrez bien consulter mon curriculum vitae ci-joint_



La premiere que j'ai proposée était bonne donc? Merci.


----------



## itka

> _Dans mon CV vous pouvez lire plus de détails à propos de ma formation__._


 Le verbe "lire" ne convient pas. Tu peux dire "trouver". Je n'emploierais pas non plus le présent mais plutôt le futur "vous pourrez trouver..."
Mais les formulations que te propose Corsicum sont meilleures et plus idiomatiques. Celle-ci par exemple : "_Pour plus de précisions sur ma formation vous voudrez bien trouver ci-joint mon curriculum vitae."_


----------



## alenaro

itka said:


> Le verbe "lire" ne convient pas. Tu peux dire "trouver". Je n'emploierais pas non plus le présent mais plutôt le futur "vous pourrez trouver..."
> Mais les formulations que te propose Corsicum sont meilleures et plus idiomatiques. Celle-ci par exemple : "_Pour plus de précisions sur ma formation vous voudrez bien trouver ci-joint mon curriculum vitae."_



Pardon, j'avais pas lu que ta proposition était déjà là. Je ne veux pas etre ni trop formel, ni naif ni grossier_... _et cette formulation me parait vraiment formelle, mais c'est moi peut-etre que je le pense_.

_EDIT: En outre la phrase ne marcherait pas vu que je ne vas pas ajouter le cv immédiatement.Dans ce cas particulier, ca vient ensuite s'ils le demandent.A l'heure qu'il est je dois remplir un form où je specifie ça._
_


----------



## Corsicum

Dans ce cas, des variantes :
_Pour plus de précisions sur ma formation je suis à votre disposition pour vous transmettre toutes les informations complémentaires que vous jugerez utiles dans un curriculum vitae détaillé( en fonction des besoins.)_
_Pour plus de précisions sur ma formation je vous transmettrai toutes les informations complémentaires que vous jugerez utiles dans un curriculum vitae détaillé( en fonction des besoins.)_

Bien sur tout dépend du contexte du courrier, ces formulations sont assez classiques et triviales.

_Vous pourrez lire... : vous pourrez prendre connaissance de ma formation de façon plus précise_


----------

